# Am I Too Picky?



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I got a nasty email after I told this woman I didn't think I had a pup for her. I was talking with her by phone, and I asked about former dogs. She told me that her three year old got run over, and she had a male who died while tied to a chain in the yard. As for the male, her comment was "I really didn't care about him, as I just got him to breed". At that point, I wanted to choke her, but I politely told her that I just didn't think I felt comfortable having one of my pups come to her. 
When I got back to the computer, I had this nasty email from her, telling me that I had no right to make her feel bad by refusing to sell her a dog, that she felt bad enough already. Then, she attacked me, telling me that she took better care of her dogs, taking them to the groomer, and she bet I did my own grooming. Sure I do, and it takes hours of my time to do it right. She also said she did better than me because she took hers to the vet for shots, and I gave my own. What she didn't realize is that the vets here don't supply the type shots the vet consultant I work with recommends. It is also common practice for breeders to give shots because it saves them going into a clinic with sick animals. I had explained that any dog I sold would be taken in for testing prior to being sold, but would have shots done here. I guess she had to have something to fuss about, but I sure didn't want one of my pups going to someone like her. 
Last week, I had a woman call who had an elderly terrier she wanted to leave alone all day with a pup. She wanted to make sure she would be home for a few days before she got it because she didn't know how her dog would react. Well, my pup isn't going there either.
Maybe I am picky, but I know they are safe and loved here, and until I find the right home for them, they just lay on me and keep my feet warm here at the computer.
Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

At the end of the day, these are your babies we are talking about. You have the right to refuse anybody you wish. You really don't need any explanations. If you don't like them, you don't have to sell to them. Don't feel bad .. you have a real reason.

But you know what .. bad things happen to good homes too. I would like to think I am a good home but it is very unfortunate that Nibbler broke his leg. I was just thinking if I was talking to someone and they told me that they had an accident and broke their Maltese's leg. I would have freaked out and said "NO". But how would I have known that my grandma's legs would just give out and she would fall while holding Nibbler. I guess after that .. I learned to never let her hold them and carry them around. 

Oh .. it's just too tough!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Faye, You are NOT being too picky. How could you do otherwise? My very best friend is wonderful. She would like a little house dog, but her husband (who is also a very nice guy) isn't fond of dogs. They tend to have outside dogs and the last one got run over because they have no fence. The pom before that drowned in the river behind their house. My friend loves dogs and would let them have the run of the house. I know that the husband will eventually kick them out when they don't "get" housetraining. After I got Sadie she told me that I would have to give her my breeder's name because she needed a dog. NO WAY. I know that if she were to buy a maltese, I would probably end up with a third when they tired of the dog. I just can't do it. You have the right and responsibility to do what you need to do in the best interest of your puppies.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!! You are not being to picky!!!! When I see the way some people treat their animals it makes me heartsick!!!!!! MORE breeders should be as picky. I sometimes hear things that breeders say as negatives that I think hmmmm, that's not so bad but you definately raised LOTS of red flags. There is a huge difference between imposing our own beliefs about dog raising on a new owner on someone and identifying someone who is DOWNRIGHT ABUSIVE!!!!!!!!! 

And, regardless, at the end of the day no matter what the reason the pups are yours and you have every right to sell them to WHOEVER you want even if it's just because you don't like the way their breath smells. You aren't Walmart!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

You're not being too picky, Faye!







You have the right to not sell to them as they have the same right not to purchase from you. Being the mother of 2 daughters under the age of 10, I have been turned down by a few breeders. Was I frustrated? - Yes, Upset - No. They don't know how my kids are. I don't blame them for not wanting to take a chance that my kids are little monsters or that I wouldn't watch them every second. I am thankful to have found Abbey's breeder who didn't turn me down but gave me advice.









But if I was in the same boat, I would worry myself to death about my little pups being in a situation that I wasn't comfortable with. We here on SM, feel our dogs are our family, but there are some people who just feel like they are just dogs!







So screening, I think, is important!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank goodness for picky breeders. As my mamma always says to me, trust your gut and you'll get far in life. Ok, well maybe she didn't put it quite that way, but my point is that if something is causing you concern then you are right in walking away. I am so sorry that this person chose to attack you in her e-mail. I guess some people can only make themselves feel better by putting others down. Keep your head high and know you made the right decision.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I think u made a good decision!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 21 2005, 09:49 AM
> *Thank goodness for picky breeders. *


I agree! These babies need special care! I dont think a Maltese is just like any other dog! We treat Kodie so much different than our old Beagle that we had. If I were you I would be VERY picky as well. I wish you luck find a good home for your babies. 

BTW... did i miss a thread with pictures of your babies??? I would love to see them!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Nov 21 2005, 09:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks for understanding. I spend so much time with my little ones, and they do mean so much to me that it scares me to think they would go where there may be danger. If you could have heard the tone in this woman's voice when she talked of how she really didn't care for the male, as she just got him for breeding, it would have given you chills. I can't understand how people can be so heartless.
This is not a new pup. Remember the little one who was to be named Dash? Well, he is now four and one half months old, weighs exaclty three pounds, and has the cutest little babydoll face. He will be here until I find him just the right home. His name is Chance.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gee isn't it strange how a person's true colors show through when they are turned down? Good for you, I hope she never gets another dog, she doesn't deserve to own any.








I think you did the right thing, how could you possibly allow someone like that have one of your babies? You would spend the rest of your days worrying about the well being and safety of that little pup.
Kudos to you for being so caring about where your babies go to live


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I feel you have to go with you gut feelings. ON the other hand we lost our precious cockapoo Annie to some idiot that drove in the driveway (long road) and ran over our baby right in front of our RV. We let them sit outside while we were out. By some weird thing we both left for a few minutes and she was ran over. We feel so guilty and sick about it. We are good pet owners and are with our babies 24-7, We have to live with our mistake for the rest of our lives. I would hate to think someone would not ok me to have a puppy. I do have to say that if I were a breeder I would do just what you are doing. You have good instinct and shouldn't second guess yourself.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Always nice to get a breeders eyeview of (some) of the interchange between breeder/purchaser since most here are pet owners and we only know our side of the story. Since most breeders state that they can't make money off their Maltese because of the costs put out....I bet they sure could make money writing books about dealing with the public.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh my gosh, thank goodness there are breeders like you! You definitely did the right thing! She doesn't really care for the male??? She just got him to breed?? How awful is that?? And her one dog dies while being chained?? OMG! Yes accidents can happen so quickly to anyone under the best care, but it doesn't sound like the best care was taken here. Especially since she doesn't care about her male. Were the other dogs that she was talking about Maltese??


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am sorry you got that nasty email from that lady. Just think that you were RIGHT about your feeling of NOT placing Dash with her. What a relief!!! That baby boy is so lucky to have you and i am sure he`ll go to a great home. Wish it could be MY home, LOL


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

If she was nasty to you imagine how she would treat a poor defenseless puppy who did something she didn't like!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Faye, you take such wonderful care of all your babies. You are not too picky, they are your babies and you should be able to choose their future homes. As long as you are doing what you believe is best for the pups, you are never wrong


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont think you ever posted a pic of dash?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Nov 21 2005, 12:34 PM
> *If she was nasty to you imagine how she would treat a poor defenseless puppy who did something she didn't like!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Good point.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Thank goodness she told you about her other dogs. Wouldn't it be horrible if she was approved and you discovered that she had mistreated your puppy or it had died. Feel very good about what you did Faye and be sure to do it without hesitation again, better to be safe for the sake of your babies.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Nov 21 2005, 01:58 AM
> *Last week, I had a woman call who had an elderly terrier she wanted to leave alone all day with a pup.  She wanted to make sure she would be home for a few days before she got it because she didn't know how her dog would react.  Well, my pup isn't going there either.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121646*


[/QUOTE]


Was she going to leave them unattended together? Not separated while she was gone? If so, I understand your pickiness with this one, if she was keeping them apart while she wasn't there, I don't understand. Just fill me in, so I know.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I say good call.







After getting that lame, nasty email from that lady, that should have solidified your decision never to deal with her again. I think the DOUBLE red flag was that she not only didn't care for that dog, but she wanted to breed them. I can only imagine how cruel she would be to that dog after getting puppies. You know what I mean? If you need help with a response to her, let me know! I've been majorly stressed w/school and need to find a way to vent. TEEHEE

And the second lady, I'm with Tlunn. But I can also understand if something in her voice or character or something in your gut tells you she really just wasn't "the one."


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't think you're being picky at all.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Lucy Lou...your pup's name, Chance, reminds me of that Peter Sellers movie where he was "Chance" the gardner and then becme the advisor to the president. It's going to bother me all night until I think of the name of that film. Oh wait, "Being There"...that's it! Anyway, your pup is very handsome. I am sure you will find a good home for him soon.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Faye,

I don't think you were being too picky at all!! You should be comfortable with the home your pups will go to.

However, I do worry that some breeders would consider our household as not being the best either. We are young, we do let Miko run around and go outside for walks (always on the leash) and at some point we do plan to have children. And to top it all off, we work during the day :new_Eyecrazy: . However, we LOVE love love Miko and only want the best for him.


----------



## Dixie_Sapper (Mar 28, 2005)

Faye, in my opinion you are not too picky. From our conversation on the phone I coul dhear the love for your fluff butts that were all around you that night. You have to make sure they go to the right home.


----------



## SandiJM (Nov 18, 2005)

I totally agree with Paris... If you had any second thoughts about your decision, they should have vaporized with that email. I wouldn't want someone with a temper like that having a tiny baby of any sort in their care. As you can see, my new baby is too young to leave the breeders yet, and my breeder put me thru the hoops before agreeing to sell him to me. I would not have bought a puppy from her otherwise... an informed buyer should have expected these questions and your reactions.

BTW... Thank you all... I love this board... I've learned so much here already. Besides, my husband is laughing at me 'cause he says that most of the time that I'm reading I'm either laughing or smiling... Your puppies are all sooooo cute!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Good for you! I think you you definitely made the right decision. I wish more breeders were like you.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks, all of you for your comments. If I just wanted to sell dogs, I would have them out the door. I want them in a home where they will be loved, like on SM. To answer your question about the lady with the older dog, she didn't have a good place to separate them. She said she needed a few days to be with them to see how they would do. What if it didn't work out? She acted as if it was going to be the pup's responsibility to make it work. If they didn't get along, what plans did she have for the pup? I could just see a frisky pup running up to an old grouchy dogs much larger and being bitten. 
The second woman had two larger dogs earlier. But, to tie one outside and leave it to die while chained didn't speak well with me for a pet owner. Everyone can have accidents, and I could understand that even the best pet owners have these (had some here--remember Liz's head injury?), but I couldn't get past the chained dog she just bought for breeding.
I don't have a problem selling to people who work. I do too. I also don't have a problem selling to people with children. Heck, most of you younger members will have or do have children during the lifetime of your pet. I do have a problem with people who lie to me about whether they do or do not have children, and I find out later that they do.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Nov 22 2005, 09:35 AM
> *Thanks, all of you for your comments.  If I just wanted to sell dogs, I would have them out the door.  I want them in a home where they will be loved, like on SM.  To answer your question about the lady with the older dog, she didn't have a good place to separate them.  She said she needed a few days to be with them to see how they would do.  What if it didn't work out?  She acted as if it was going to be the pup's responsibility to make it work.  If they didn't get along, what plans did she have for the pup?  I could just see a frisky pup running up to an old grouchy dogs much larger and being bitten.
> The second woman had two larger dogs earlier.  But, to tie one outside and leave it to die while chained didn't speak well with me for a pet owner.  Everyone can have accidents, and I could understand that even the best pet owners have these (had some here--remember Liz's head injury?), but I couldn't get past the chained dog she just bought for breeding.
> I don't have a problem selling to people who work.  I do too.  I also don't have a problem selling to people with children.  Heck, most of you younger members will have or do have children during the lifetime of your pet.  I do have a problem with people who lie to me about whether they do or do not have children, and I find out later that they do.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=122181*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the further explanation.








She definitely needed a place to separate the pup and the older dog...

Did the lady whose dog died while chained up give an explanation as to why or how?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

She said it was running back and forth, chasing what was passing by, and it died. I would suspect maybe heat exaustion. Can you imagine leaving your dogs like this while you go to work?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Nov 22 2005, 09:54 AM
> *She said it was running back and forth, chasing what was passing by, and it died.  I would suspect maybe heat exaustion.  Can you imagine leaving your dogs like this while you go to work?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=122187*


[/QUOTE]


Was it a maltese?  
Could have hurt its trachea thing too if it was on a tie-out with a collar.
Poor baby!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Faye - I have said it before but I will say it again. If I ever have another Maltese (Teddy and I may go together cause I would not do well without him), I want the little angel to come from you. 

You are the most caring breeder. I feel it in every word you write about your little ones. Your caring allows you to screen people who may or may not be good for your little ones. It is solely your call - your gut instinct tells you no then your mouth has to say the same.

I wondered what happened with Chance - glad he is still safe and sound with you.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

No way are you too picky.You did absoulutly the right thing.Because of careing,loving informed ppl. like you ,these precious babies are protected.There should be MORE ppl. like you!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, Chance has a new home, and it's right here in my town. I have been talking with this woman who lost her maltese in a horrible accident. The more I talked with her, the more I knew this was the right place for one of my babies. She is a real Maltese lover, and this will be her third, spread over a number of years. She had used the groomer I recommended with her other Maltese, and she also uses a vet I like. Chance will be in a home with two young children, but they have been raised with maltese, and I don't see this as a problem. When I first sent her a picture of Chance, it was just in with some other pictures of my dogs. I haven't heard from her in a few days, but tonight she called and said that she couldn't get his face off her mind, and asked it she could get him. I really feel that this is going to be so good for him, as well as his new family. And, he will be close enough that I can keep up with him. 
I will be keeping Chance's sister here. She was iffy for a while, but she has really bloomed into a real nice little girl. She also got a name change, and her registered name is Bella Barefoot Contessa or Tessa. 
I just counted, and I have six under my desk at my feet, and two behind the chair. Aren't I blessed?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

AWWWWWW I love happy endings!!!!!!!!!! Yes, you are blessed six times over!!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Nov 21 2005, 01:58 AM
> *Well, I got a nasty email after I told this woman I didn't think I had a pup for her.  I was talking with her by phone, and I asked about former dogs.  She told me that her three year old got run over, and she had a male who died while tied to a chain in the yard.  As for the male, her comment was "I really didn't care about him, as I just got him to breed".  At that point, I wanted to choke her, but I politely told her that I just didn't think I felt comfortable having one of my pups come to her.
> When I got back to the computer, I had this nasty email from her, telling me that I had no right to make her feel bad by refusing to sell her a dog, that she felt bad enough already.  Then, she attacked me, telling me that she took better care of her dogs, taking them to the groomer, and she bet I did my own grooming. Sure I do, and it takes hours of my time to do it right.  She also said she did better than me because she took hers to the vet for shots, and I gave my own.  What she didn't realize is that the vets here don't supply the type shots the vet consultant I work with recommends.  It is also common practice for breeders to give shots because it saves them going into a clinic with sick animals.  I had explained that any dog I sold would be taken in for testing prior to being sold, but would have shots done here.  I guess she had to have something to fuss about, but I sure didn't want one of my pups going to someone like her.
> Last week, I had a woman call who had an elderly terrier she wanted to leave alone all day with a pup.  She wanted to make sure she would be home for a few days before she got it because she didn't know how her dog would react.  Well, my pup isn't going there either.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
All I have to say is THANK GOD YOUR PICKY!!!! Those are the type of people and comments you shouldn't let get under your skin. Your pups are lucky to have such a attentive and loving breeder/parent.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

lucylou

honestly i think you have no fault. you just wanted a good home for your puppies. there are a lot of breeders out there that check people's backgrounds before they purchase a puppy.. when i bought leise, they told me that i should keep her away from bigger dogs / other animals / + kids. basically i wasn't going to get the puppy if i had another animal, dog, or any kids.. luckily i live with my fiance in a one bedroom apt.. so we got her and the people were completely comfortable with it. you did the right thing, don't let anyone convince you otherwise. you're just being a good responsible mommy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, indeed you are blessed. You are living my dream life for sure!!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Yes, indeed you are blessed. You are living my dream life for sure!!!!![/B]


Now, let me tell you what happened after I left these wonderful little ones at my feet. Liz and Secret sleep with me, along with two old grouches. Liz still gets up during the night to potty, and come back to bed to sleep on my neck. She still gives kisses when she returns. Secret is a five month old rowdy adolescent. He wants to play, so he bothers the two old grouches, and sometime Liz gets mad and gets up to give him a piece of her mind too. Last night, he kept trying to uncover them, as they had gotten under the blanket, closer to me. As much as I hate it, I think it is time for Secret to find a new place to sleep. He has been in my bed since he was an hour old. He and his mom had their little box between my pillows, but he is being evicted!!!



> lucylou
> 
> honestly i think you have no fault. you just wanted a good home for your puppies. there are a lot of breeders out there that check people's backgrounds before they purchase a puppy.. when i bought leise, they told me that i should keep her away from bigger dogs / other animals / + kids. basically i wasn't going to get the puppy if i had another animal, dog, or any kids.. luckily i live with my fiance in a one bedroom apt.. so we got her and the people were completely comfortable with it. you did the right thing, don't let anyone convince you otherwise. you're just being a good responsible mommy
> 
> ...



I think where the rule of selling to people with children, one has to look at it on an indivudual basis. After all, how many of you with Maltese now will have children or grandchildren later, during their lifetime? I have had problems with people who aren't honest about having children. I would much rather sell to someone with children, that I can get to know, than to have someone who lies about even having them. And, believe me this has happened, more than once. I actually have a pup in a home where there are five young children I was not told about. The woman is in her 50's, and has two adult daughters, but, she also has five adopted younger ones I didn't learn about for months. She is now someone I talk with often, and her dog is doing fine, but I resent the lie. In the second case, I found out the truth later, and that combined with some other issues cause me to stop the sale.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

You always give so much insight LucyLou.







Your story on Secret being rather rowdy has me wondering about old Malts and new Malts. If you are bringing a new one into your life as a playmate for the first one...in your opinion is it usually better to try to get one about the same age or does it really matter?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> You always give so much insight LucyLou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question!!! 
Are you having thoughts??? Just wondering if the "puppy love bug" has bitten you already?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=122753
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL..mmo....I don't think the puppy love bug ever goes away once you are bitten does it????    
I have been considering a playfriend for Bella (age 2 1/2) ever since I got her.....but I go back and forth on what is best for her in reality....She is awfully used to being a spoiled ONLY...but sometimes even though I am here 24/7 and my husband and I play with her alot.....it seems like she might like one of her own kind to chase and tumble with.





















Hard to know what to do.







For us it is not so much what I want....or expense....or work involved..... but what is best for my sweetie that is already here.









~Carole~


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Well, Chance has a new home, and it's right here in my town. I have been talking with this woman who lost her maltese in a horrible accident. The more I talked with her, the more I knew this was the right place for one of my babies. She is a real Maltese lover, and this will be her third, spread over a number of years. She had used the groomer I recommended with her other Maltese, and she also uses a vet I like. Chance will be in a home with two young children, but they have been raised with maltese, and I don't see this as a problem. When I first sent her a picture of Chance, it was just in with some other pictures of my dogs. I haven't heard from her in a few days, but tonight she called and said that she couldn't get his face off her mind, and asked it she could get him. I really feel that this is going to be so good for him, as well as his new family. And, he will be close enough that I can keep up with him.
> I will be keeping Chance's sister here. She was iffy for a while, but she has really bloomed into a real nice little girl. She also got a name change, and her registered name is Bella Barefoot Contessa or Tessa.
> I just counted, and I have six under my desk at my feet, and two behind the chair. Aren't I blessed?[/B]


Faye,

I am very happy that you found a home for Chance. Things always happen for a reason and the delay in finding him a good home was a good one since it sounds like he is going to a much better one!!! I have to admit that when you sent me a picture of him, I forwarded it to my husband, who had to talk me out of getting another one since now is just not a good time.

Happy Thanksgiving!! I hope you have great holidays.

Olga


----------



## justcurious (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=122587
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Who is Chance? From the comments I've read in this thread, I would love to see a photo of him! *


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm going to try to figure out how to use my PayPal to upgrade my SM status, then I can post pictures. Right now, I'm trying to get enough caffeen in me to come alive. After getting home from Memphis, I found that one of my two pups had a loose stool (started worming yesterday), so I was up with him the remainder of the night. I can't sleep if something is not right with one of mine. He's better now, but I'm pooped.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I'm going to try to figure out how to use my PayPal to upgrade my SM status, then I can post pictures. Right now, I'm trying to get enough caffeen in me to come alive. After getting home from Memphis, I found that one of my two pups had a loose stool (started worming yesterday), so I was up with him the remainder of the night. I can't sleep if something is not right with one of mine. He's better now, but I'm pooped.[/B]


worms? ur pups had worms?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'm going to try to figure out how to use my PayPal to upgrade my SM status, then I can post pictures. Right now, I'm trying to get enough caffeen in me to come alive. After getting home from Memphis, I found that one of my two pups had a loose stool (started worming yesterday), so I was up with him the remainder of the night. I can't sleep if something is not right with one of mine. He's better now, but I'm pooped.[/B]


LucyLou... to upgrade your account go to My Controls and on the left side under Options you'll see "Order Paid Subscriptions". I'm almost positive that is where you would upgrade to SMC status. After doing so, you may want to PM Joe to let him know because your PayPal name may be different from your SM name.

Let me know if you have any questions on posting pics, etc. You will be able to post photos directly from your computer.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=123392
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worming is done routinely. Most breeders start worming at two or three weeks, then do it every couple weeks, depending on the type wormer they use. My pups are almost six weeks old, and this is their second time to be wormed. The mom is also wormed at the same time. I didn't see any indication of worms in the stool. 
Around here, I worm before a dog is bred, but there is about a tweleve week time that a dog can be reinfected (during pregnancy and the early weeks). It's just a safe thing to do to worm them, especially if you live in the south, where they are present in the soil. I've been told that some pups can be born with worms, if their mom is infected.


Just to answer another question that might come up.....
You might want to know how the dogs can get worms if they are primarily in the home. I live on a farm. I also have a Border Collie who is elderly and spends part of her time in the house. I also go for walks on the property. I try to change my shoes when I come in, but sometime I forget, and it's possible to bring things in. I have stray dogs, coyotes, and deer from time to time on the land. This is also a former cattle farm. I don't want to take any chances with mine.
If any of you are out and about (dog parks, etc.), you might want to think of exposure too.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Faye,

I would be happy to help with posting pictures for you!! Just e-mail me the picture.

Thanks for the reminder about the worms. Miko just went hiking with us yesterday so who knows what he could have picked up there. He only walked for the first mile or two and then we carried him the rest of the way. He loved going downhil though!!!







.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't think you can ever be too picky! I am just as picky as to where my fosters go. I guess that is why I still have Kirby at my house. That perfect home for him has just not come along yet. He, on the other hand, he made great strides. He is housebroken, plays and runs with the others in the yard, and will carefully walk up to me for a petting. He is such a sweetheart.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I don't think you can ever be too picky! I am just as picky as to where my fosters go. I guess that is why I still have Kirby at my house. That perfect home for him has just not come along yet. He, on the other hand, he made great strides. He is housebroken, plays and runs with the others in the yard, and will carefully walk up to me for a petting. He is such a sweetheart.[/B]



Would you take one of my fosters? She has been here two years. I know if she goes to another home, they will take her back to the shelter, and I got her the day she was to be put to sleep. Problem is that she wants so hard to please. Today, she chased me around the yard, trying to give me her dead rat. I think it is the same one she has had for the last couple days







Seriously, I know she is here for life, but I sure do hate those rats.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

You are sure going to have to find someone a little, well, um...







. She is trying to gift you rats. Bless her heart is all I can say...









Oh yeah! How long does it take for a foster to take forever home status?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> You are sure going to have to find someone a little, well, um...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I am a little







. 

I have had fosters leave here the same day they came. Actually, I once drove to New Orleans to pick up one that I already had a home for. It went to a little boy who had emotional problems, and his therapist wanted him to have someone to love him. It worked. I have had others for a few weeks, but then I've had some who just never leave. Right now, I have a Bichon with a bad heart murmur, an elderly blind poodle, an elderly crippled, almost blind Yorkie, and the Lab. One of my favorite placements is one that went to Canada. That pup was from an elderly lady who had MS and realized she could fall, having it under foot. He has been in Canada almost three years, and I enjoy hearing how he is doing.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=123564
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so funny that you said that about the rats. I just talked to a woman who adopted a little 8 year old toy poodle from our group about a year ago. She catches mice that get in the house and puts them on her pillow (dog bed). Then she stands there and barks until someone removes it. Cute and gross all at the same time.!!

I get another senior maltese girl to foster this week. She comes from the same breeder as the other girl, Dani. I have not seen her yet but I am told she is very personable. Those are the easiest to place. Personality wins over cuteness every time in my opinion. I already have someone I think would be a perfect match for her. 

I need some advice on Kirby. At bedtime I put him in an expen with a covered crate attached. I put a wee wee pad in the expen area so he will not have to sleep in his own urine. That is what was happening before when I just had him crated. He gets soooooo nervous when I put him in there for the night. He starts shaking all over, barks, and tries to climb out. I think he reverts back to the puppymill days. Should I try to give him something at night to calm his nerves? I wish I could just leave him out and let him sleep with my dogs, but he is not that trustworthy yet. Hubby would freak if he messed in the house and that would be the end of my fostering







.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Do you have a room without carpet? You chould put Kirbys bed and pads in there at night.Im sure he is rememebering his bad life at the mill,thats why he fuss's so when you put him in the expen.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Do you have a room without carpet? You chould put Kirbys bed and pads in there at night.Im sure he is rememebering his bad life at the mill,thats why he fuss's so when you put him in the expen.[/B]


I have tried that and his barking wakes up my children at night. I have his pen in our insulated garage. That is the only place that his barking won't wake up the entire household. I know he would be just fine if Chloe was in the pen with him, but I think that would be so unfair to her. Part of his anxiety is being seperated from her. He used to pee all over his bed and knock over his water. So, I don't put any water out for him at night. It is just so sad that his fears goes so deep. He may never be "normal."


----------



## Tombstonebilly (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont think that anyone should just hand out little dogs to just anybody that has the money to pay for one!







I just got a call from some people that breeds mixed, Maltapoos.( I know its not a real breed name but it the best I can come up with). They are very hardy and sweet dogs. I had too pay $150.00 for a background check, and have at least three unannouced visits from them before I was approved for my new furbaby. They only sell to private homes. $1200.00 minus the background fee. These dogs look exactly like Maltese! they weigh 10-15lbs. have bigger bones, just the kind of dog I need to be riding in a semi truck all day. So Dont let the people that give you a hard time brother you because if they sound off on a full grown person just think what they would do to a little dog if it did something they didnt like! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK and find a perfect home for your babies.


----------

